# 10 DPO Squinter?



## TTC74

Does anyone see anything? I feel like this could be a squinter.


----------



## Classic Girl

Yup! That’s definitely a line


----------



## Bevziibubble

That's a line!


----------



## josephine3

I see something going on! I love how our eyes work on this group lol. Most people would look at that and see nothing but not us lot :haha:


----------



## Suggerhoney

I see it hon and fx it gets darker. Good luck


----------



## josephine3

Any updates?


----------

